# Is it possible to Bench 250kg Naturally?



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wondering if after many years of training this would be possible? And if theres a link to natural world records?


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I guess its a little easyer to be 130kg than 65kg if your going to do it.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

bigguns247 said:


> Well I guess its a little easyer to be 130kg than 65kg if your going to do it.


I'm 76kg at the moment, I'm not saying I could do it now. I read that the maximum muscle mass I could reach for my stats is 90.7kg


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Why limit yourself? sounds corny, but sounds to me like your just setting roadblocks for yourself, dont compare keep pushing yourself and find out yourself how far you can go...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good question mate, l would kill to bench 200 kgs !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

christ is benching flavour of week?? last week it was deads!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good question mate, l would kill to bench 200 kgs !


I'd kill to bench 100! My (Admittidly rich) mate has bet me that if I can bench, deadlift or squat 250kg by I'm 21 he'll give me 2.5k for each :lol:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

BONE said:


> Maximum muscle mass, based on what?
> 
> Id be happy enough with 3 plates aside


It was on www.stronglifts.com


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

almost anything is possible if you are prepared to put in the graft and have the right mind set

Don't let anyone tell you cant do something (unless its something actually impossible like growing wings and flying)

For example I've set my self a target of benching 300kg by the end of next year, and so that's what I'm set on and going to put in the graft to get it whether people think i can do it or not


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd focus on the dead mate!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Still working on 150kg


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> almost anything is possible if you are prepared to put in the graft and have the right mind set
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you cant do something (unless its something actually impossible like growing wings and flying)
> 
> For example I've set my self a target of benching 300kg by the end of next year, and so that's what I'm set on and going to put in the graft to get it whether people think i can do it or not


Not that I've got anything against it but that's with a bench shirt. Very big difference to lifting raw.

All this lifting gear is ruining powerlifting IMO.

250kg natty in a bench shirt? Doable. Raw? Unless your name is Scott mendelson , unlikely


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Course it is possible even at a light weight , get yourself a bench suit


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

depends what you call natural 2 , someone who has used gear loads but is off cycle could easy lift close 2 what he normally does on cycle if he pushes hard.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Not that I've got anything against it but that's with a bench shirt. Very big difference to lifting raw.
> 
> All this lifting gear is ruining powerlifting IMO.
> 
> 250kg natty in a bench shirt? Doable. Raw? Unless your name is Scott mendelson , unlikely


He didn't saw raw, he said natural.

Lifting gear isn't ruining powerlifting, its attitudes like yours

Cant do it unless your mendy?

F.uck off, just because you cant do it, don't put others off it, I'm there are plenty of raw lifters who have benched 250 or more James Henderson springs to mind, hes raw, drug free and has benched i believe 300kg plus


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Not that I've got anything against it but that's with a bench shirt. Very big difference to lifting raw.
> 
> All this lifting gear is ruining powerlifting IMO.
> 
> 250kg natty in a bench shirt? Doable. Raw? Unless your name is Scott mendelson , unlikely


have you tried a bench shirt?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> He didn't saw raw, he said natural.
> 
> Lifting gear isn't ruining powerlifting, its attitudes like yours
> 
> ...


It aint ruining anything but they do help people who are weak look strong , the general public dont know what raw and equipped are. I think people just get jealous cos they cant do it so say you can only do that much cos your equipped and dont care what u can lift raw.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> It aint ruining anything but they do help people who are weak look strong , the general public dont know what raw and equipped are. I think people just get jealous cos they cant do it so say you can only do that much cos your equipped and dont care what u can lift raw.


Do you lift equipped?

No one can put on a bench shirt and magically lift an extra 100kg, you've gotta work for it

benching in a shirt is harder then benching raw (unless its a really loose shirt), its a lot more technical a lift

Bench shirts don't make weak people look strong, they make strong people look stronger

I've never heard of someone bench 60kg raw and 200kg in a shirt!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

My mate could squat 200ish raw, and 275 in a suit

IMO I don't like suits, but I have got nothing against people who lift equipped. It's just a personal choice; I'd like to stay raw


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> He didn't saw raw, he said natural.
> 
> Lifting gear isn't ruining powerlifting, its attitudes like yours
> 
> ...


It's attitudes like mine? You dont know me you arrogant cvnt. There are plenty of lifters who have benched 250 raw? Yeah maybe but the vast majority aint fvcking natty are they you dumbass. James Henderson springs to mind? Anybody else?

I never insulted you originally so dont insult me for having an opinion different to yours.

One more thing, if you read my original post I never said it can't be done, I said it was unlikely


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'm 76kg at the moment, I'm not saying I could do it now. I read that the maximum muscle mass I could reach for my stats is 90.7kg


Not true,we are all different and weights change your structure/bones


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol at the arguements!

Reality is there are few people in the world who would ever bench 250kg raw no matter what they did, used or how long they had to do it in. It just isn't physically possible for the vast majority of people. Just like running a sub 10second 100m.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Lol at the arguements!
> 
> Reality is there are few people in the world who would ever bench 250kg raw no matter what they did, used or how long they had to do it in. It just isn't physically possible for the vast majority of people. Just like running a sub 10second 100m.


The only fella who could do a 250 bench at my gym was colossal,23 stone wrists must be 8 inches,it's definitely a genetic trait like potential in any sport as you said.

I witnessed him bench 180kg for 17 reps!!

Unfortunately he's now in prison for life for murder,it goes without saying that he's the 'daddy' of the prison he's at.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

My mate benches 160kg, 100% natty and lives on crisps, pies, chips etc, weighs a tad over 12 stone and is on the pi55 every weekend.

If he took supps, bulked up and stopped going out at the weekend he would be a complete freak, and am 100% he'd be benching way over 200kg, Good lookin cnut aswell.............pr**k


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i thought 500lb benches were pretty common among the big athletes


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

There a guy I follow his journal on sugdens, strongman/powerlifter whi is 100 percent natty never touched gear and benched 240 if i remember rightly

he is a total freak though 22+stone and has een benching for year and year


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> Unfortunately he's now in prison for life for murder


What's unfortunate about that ???? lol


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

I managed 180kg last week (weighing 92kg, off gear) and was chuffed, given 'assistance' I think 200kg would be achievable. I think 250kg is a big ask for anyone who has been drug free throughout training, although im sure there are people out there who can and do.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

Make it an easy 7.5k; he doesn't have to know you take roids and gh.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think Dean Bowring has done 250 raw hasn't he?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Raw - There are probalby less than 10 people that could do it on earth naturally - note total guesstimate and probably way off - the point is it won't be a common thing.

Equipped - Sure, don't see why not


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Id say so yes, there are some naturally strong guys about, with the right training and diet why not.


----------

